# Operating Systems



## T-man (Aug 27, 2008)

EDIT: I know I misspelled the tittle. Deal with it.

The battle is tight, with both sides winning and losing at the same rate as each other. The fighters are cut-throat and die-hard. Neither side can admit the other is anything but a waste of resources and time. And this epic battle? This fight of legend? It is over..... 
Mac, Windows, and Linux/Unix.


Er, in other words: This is a debate about which OS is best.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

what


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

Is this a story, a game, or an RP?

This sounds in no way like a debate.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

What the hell are operation systems?


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

Is this Mac vs PC?
Cause if it is...


----------



## S. E. (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

I think he means operating systems, though he could have been more specific.

Linux. =]


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



Shining Eevee said:


> I think he means operating systems, though he could have been more specific.
> 
> Linux. =]


Agreed.
Coughtwelveyearoldsocialmisfitcough

Though you won't catch me taking a screenshot of it...


----------



## Eevee (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

OP sucks

thread sucks

if you want an OS war do it right


----------



## CNiall (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



coughsalot said:


> Is this Mac vs PC?
> Cause if it is...


Since when is PC an OS?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

XP.

Vista is epic fail at the moment.


----------



## Abufi (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

i choose windows (especially xp) just because i prefer it personally, i'm not saying mac sucks though

and yeah i am aware that in the beginning windows did kind of rip off apple v_v  eh, i just like the way everything is on windows better.  plus tons of the programs i use wouldn't work on a mac and also wouldn't work on vista.  i seriously think that not even one of the programs i like to use would work on a vista o.o  from what i remember of the one my family had from when i was about 3 to when i was about 8, windows 98 was pretty ok too.  it was slow, but that was probably because i installed probably over fifty computer games that i barely ever played anyway.  we never had a 2000 or nt, we went straight from '98 to xp and nothing in between, but i've used some 2000s and i don't like them much.  i don't know what it is that i don't like about them, i guess it's because almost every windows 2000 computer i've ever used was really, really slow?  i dunno


----------



## CNiall (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



Abufi said:


> i choose windows (especially xp) just because i prefer it personally, i'm not saying mac sucks though


Operating systems go beyond those made by Apple and Microsoft.



> plus tons of the programs i use wouldn't work on a mac and also wouldn't work on vista.  i seriously think that not even one of the programs i like to use would work on a vista o.o


...what programs do you use, exactly? I've found that I've been able to use the same programs I used on XP on Vista. True, I didn't use many, but have you looked up compatibility or are you just going off assumption? (yes, Mac is entirely different)

(Oh, and I dual boot Vista and Ubuntu at the moment; I've played around with other Linux distros in the past, however)


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

I don't like windows at all, but I'm not getting rid of it for some reason. Probably just because most of my games were designed especially for it.

I'm dual booting Vista and Ubuntu too, like CNiall.


Anyone else find that Vista crashes at least ten times more often than XP?
Seems like MS just wanted an OS that looks better.

I've only been on a Mac a few times, I can't really give that much of an opinion on them.

Also too many people are referring to Windows computers as PCs.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



Abufi said:


> eh, i just like the way everything is on windows better.


what way is that



Abufi said:


> plus tons of the programs i use wouldn't work on a mac and also wouldn't work on vista.


like what



Abufi said:


> we never had a 2000 or nt, we went straight from '98 to xp and nothing in between, but i've used some 2000s and i don't like them much.  i don't know what it is that i don't like about them, i guess it's because almost every windows 2000 computer i've ever used was really, really slow?  i dunno


XP is 2000 with a playskool skin slapped on top


----------



## PK (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

I use Windows XP for no particular reason other than its what came installed on my hard drive and It's what I'm used to. I have no problem with Mac, or Linux, I just use Windows.


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



Murkrow said:


> Anyone else find that Vista crashes at least ten times more often than XP?


They jam all that extra crap into vista. Get rid of them and you'll be fine.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



coughsalot said:


> They jam all that extra crap into vista. Get rid of them and you'll be fine.


Already have. :(
Unless you're referring to different extra crap than what I think.


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



Murkrow said:


> Already have. :(
> Unless you're referring to different extra crap than what I think.


I was okay after I got rid of Norton... And replaced it with another antivirus program. I don't get a lot of crashes from vista (in fact, I've never even seen a vista crash before)

I've tried using Macs, but I just couldn't get used to it...


----------



## Eevee (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

What, exactly, is so different about OS X that everyone is put off by?


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

It looks ugly. :(

I don't like the way that all the programs are crammed into this tiny bar at the bottom on the desktop. This is probably my own ignorance, but I can't even figure out how to get the search prompt thing going. My experience with Macs is limited to the Apple store we have here, though.

Windows 98 is horrible. It's slow and ugly and eew. Windows ME is supposed to be really bad but I've never used it. XP was ok. Vista was really slow in the beginning but I think it got faster when I switched to classic mode.
There are some things about Vista that are really annoying, though. I can't think of any right off the bat, but I assure you that there are.


----------



## Mirry (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

I use Windows XP primarly, but not because I think it's the best operating system ever or anything. When I get to purchase my own computer I hope it will be a Mac, because although I've never used it I've heard good things about it.

Windows 98 is epic fail and so is Vista. I will NOT buy a computer with Vista, nonono. D:

My computer has a dual boot, Windows XP and Debian Linux, but I pretty much never use Linux. Even though I think it's supposed to be faster it actually seems to go slower on my computer (especially when playing youtube videos). That and a lot of programs I like to use aren't on Linux, and pretty much all of my files are on my Windows partition. I could probably fix that I suppose, I just can't be bothered to do all that work. :3 Dunno, maybe I'll give Linux another try sometime.

My boyfriend installed OpenBSD on his laptop and he seems to like it pretty well.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



Mirry said:


> I will NOT buy a computer with Vista, nonono. D:


have fun buying outdated computers/macs/computers with no OS


----------



## Mirry (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



Furretsu said:


> have fun buying outdated computers/macs/computers with no OS


Thank you, I will have lots of fun indeed. :D Computers with no OS are rather better than ones with Vista, IMHO. And anyway, it's not like Vista is the LAST OS Microsoft is going to make... IIRC they're already developing a new one as I type this.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

Vista is great in all honesty o.o I was skeptical but my new computer came with it so I figured I'd try it for the hell of it before throwing some other OS on it. sure it has some quirks and annoying features but those are easy enough to disable.

And I haven't had any compatibility issues, either; all 26 programs I have installed on this thing work just fine. :P


----------



## Mirry (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

Even if I for some reason wanted Vista it would run REALLY REALLY slow on my current computer. I'd like an OS that doesn't hog so much memory.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

Then chances are your computer is beyond outdated.


----------



## Mirry (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

I've had my computer for maybe five years, and it perfectly adequate to run XP (768mb of RAM). I don't see how the release of Vista justifies me buying a whole new computer and spending loads of money on something I don't need. I don't see how Vista is an improvement over XP other than it's "newer" and maybe includes a newer version of Windows Media Player or something. I don't exactly have money pouring out of my ears. X_X

My boyfriend's computer is ten years old and runs the newest version of OpenBSD very well. Why does Microsoft's OS have to require such high specs?


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



Furretsu said:


> Then chances are your computer is beyond outdated.


actually if you want Vista to not look like Windows 98 you need like... 1GB of RAM.



> have fun buying outdated computers/macs/computers with no OS


I always buy computers with no OS. o.o


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



Mirry said:


> I've had my computer for maybe five years, and it perfectly adequate to run XP (768mb of RAM). I don't see how the release of Vista justifies me buying a whole new computer and spending loads of money on something I don't need. I don't see how Vista is an improvement over XP other than it's "newer" and maybe includes a newer version of Windows Media Player or something. I don't exactly have money pouring out of my ears. X_X


I never told you to get Vista. I just said it's not exactly worthy of the bad reputation it has from a casual user's point of view.


----------



## Mirry (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

I wasn't saying that you were telling me to get Vista. I'm just saying that there's absolutely no reason for me to get it if I don't have $1000 or so to throw out the window. And I was complaining that Vista is a resource hog, apparently unnecessarily because other OSes are much less demanding.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



... said:


> It looks ugly. :(


Uh compared to what exactly  8V



... said:


> I don't like the way that all the programs are crammed into this tiny bar at the bottom on the desktop.


Then use the Applications folder.  And if the bar is too tiny, make it bigger and/or delete some stuff from it.



... said:


> This is probably my own ignorance, but I can't even figure out how to get the search prompt thing going.


Click the magnifying glass?


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



> Uh compared to what exactly 8V


Windows. The Mac I saw was all ugly and over-glossy (like Vista is now, with all the unnecessary transparencies). I didn't like it.



> Then use the Applications folder. And if the bar is too tiny, make it bigger and/or delete some stuff from it.


Well like I said, the only Mac I've ever used was in the Apple store here. I don't know anyone who uses a Mac.

How good is Linux?


----------



## CNiall (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



... said:


> How good is Linux?


Doesn't that sort of depend on the distro?


----------



## Eevee (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



... said:


> Windows. The Mac I saw was all ugly and over-glossy (like Vista is now, with all the unnecessary transparencies). I didn't like it.


...what, Leopard?  Only the menu bar is translucent, and only the dock is shiny, and both of those are new to Leopard anyway; regular windows are as plain as they've always been.



... said:


> How good is Linux?


excellent


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

tbh Vista is the only OS I don't like currently, so I'm waiting until about 2010 to get it; by then most programs should be compatible with it and a few workarounds if the bugs aren't cleared by then. Those aside, it looks pretty but I think it'll butcher any integrated video cards it comes in contact with because of those transparencies and effects.

Mac is a bit fiddly for me but it's fine; just a bit weak with programs.

98 was bad; I've been bluescreened a thousand times on a weekly basis. ME was not too shabby, I never really used it much.


----------



## CNiall (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

Uh, I've never encountered a program compatible with XP but not Vista.

My laptop can run Vista's transparencies and so on fine with an integrated video card if I want it to. :\


----------



## Minish (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

I know next to nothing about operating systems. I've only ever used Windows, more specifically 98, 2000 and XP...

XP IS SO SLOW ON EVERY SINGLE COMPUTER I'VE USED IT ON
2000 is awesome ;D

The only thing I didn't like when I first got it was because I had this OCD-ish tendency of needing all my icons to be perfectly positioned, it annoyed me when it just threw them around randomly and made scrollbars needlessly in folders. Now that I've figured out how to fix that it is more awesome, yerrss indeed.

No, I have absolutely no idea about operating systems. I use the one that I have. :/


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



PK BLUE said:


> I use Windows XP for no particular reason other than its what came installed on my hard drive and It's what I'm used to. I have no problem with Mac, or Linux, I just use Windows.


Pretty much what this guy said~ I really don't know anything about operating systems and really don't care enough to get Linux or Mac or whatever. Whatever's on the computer I happen to buy, it's what I use. I'm not bothered, I used to have Windows ME. And after that, I can handle pretty much anything you throw at me.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

On the subject of Windows ME, which I used to have. What's the difference between that and 2000 exactly?


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



Murkrow said:


> On the subject of Windows ME, which I used to have. What's the difference between that and 2000 exactly?


Me was preceded by 3.11, 95, and 98; 2000 was preceded by the NT line. XP unified the two lines.

Also, Me was even more terrible than usual.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*

Well, really, XP _obsoleted_ the 95 line.


----------



## T-man (Nov 8, 2008)

*Kicks thread*


I use XP. Why? All I care about in a OS is that it runs, it runs the programs I want it too and that it doesn't crash at the slightest touch. Oh, and that it doesn't cost several limbs. Pretty-ness is a FARRRRR second. 

Oh, and the whole 'Macs never crash' Is BS. I had to use a OS X a few hours every week for a couple months. It crashed. A lot.


----------



## Philly (Nov 8, 2008)

Are you sure it was OS X?  I've had my mac on nonstop for 6 months.  I've never crashed.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2008)

T-man said:


> All I care about in a OS is that it runs, it runs the programs I want it too and that it doesn't crash at the slightest touch.


man these are pretty low standards


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 10, 2008)

Windows XP


----------



## Dewgong (Nov 13, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> Are you sure it was OS X?  I've had my mac on nonstop for 6 months.  I've never crashed.


That must be horrible for your computer


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 13, 2008)

Dewgongeru said:


> That must be horrible for your computer


Not really? I hear keeping your computer on non-stop is better for it than turning it off every day. Mine's hardly ever off, anyway, and I've had no problems.


----------



## T-man (Nov 14, 2008)

*OS X is still junk*



Eevee said:


> man these are pretty low standards


Isn't it the only things a OS needs to do? Well, the ONLY things it SHOULD do?


And, yes, they were OS X. The laptop I was (by force) using crashed so badly that we needed to salvage what of the project we had done through MANY a crash and start working on a diffrent laptop.


Oh, and, FYI, The laptops weren't the only OS X's we used. And all of them crashed. :dead:


----------



## Eevee (Nov 14, 2008)

depends what you consider "OS" to mean

if you include the desktop environment, admin tools, and preinstalled apps, I sure as hell expect mine to do more than just sit here and run stuff


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 14, 2008)

I use XP and Vista. I know, 99% of you are going "ONOZ!" but save your breath.
I see no problems with Vista, other than the higher processor standards (For example, XP runs well on a Pentium, Vista runs well on a Core 2 Duo). I do enjoy using Macs, but the high prices make me turn the other way.


----------



## Philly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re:*



T-man said:


> And, yes, they were OS X. The laptop I was (by force) using crashed so badly that we needed to salvage what of the project we had done through MANY a crash and start working on a diffrent laptop.
> 
> 
> Oh, and, FYI, The laptops weren't the only OS X's we used. And all of them crashed. :dead:


Then those must have been some pretty crappy Macs.  It was probably the processor, not the OS itself.

And for Lucas, I agree that macs are VERY expensive.  But it is well worth it.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 15, 2008)

macs are not VERY expensive.  they make good and solid hardware and give you far more decent apps than come with Windows.


----------



## Philly (Nov 15, 2008)

DING DING DING WE HAVE A WINNER!  Finally, someone who understands my struggle.


----------



## CNiall (Nov 15, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> Finally, someone who understands my struggle.


What struggle?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 15, 2008)

His "Macs are better than PCs listen to me, dammit!" struggle.
What kind of apps are you talking about?


----------



## Philly (Nov 15, 2008)

Dashboard, Mail, Photo Booth, Stickies, iPhoto, iMovie HD, iCal, Spaces, Garage Band, iChat, iWeb, Chess, Big Bang Board Games, iDVD, Time Machine for example.  And yes Lucas, that is my struggle.  I have nothing against PC's I just prefer Macs.  But I do admit the Microsoft Office is EXCELLENT!


----------



## surskitty (Nov 15, 2008)

... no it isn't

it is if you think "bloated" means "excellent"


----------



## Philly (Nov 15, 2008)

OK, I don't get the context of 'Bloated' here.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 15, 2008)

Microsoft Office creates stupidly huge files even before you consider all of the other issues with it.

Anything that considers its bugs to be 'features' needs to go die.  (hi, Excel)


----------



## Zeph (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Quite possibly the most debated thing... ever.*



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> PK BLUE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivy Newton (Nov 15, 2008)

I use Vista. I don't get why people say it's all horrible and buggy and crashy, cause it's not. I rather dislike XP for no apparent reason other than that I've only ever used it on stupid 800X600 resolution.

I don't mind Mac, other than the fact that I'm so used to Windows that I can't figure out any of the shortcuts, and when I go back and forth between my home (windows) and my school (mac) I'm constantly thinking Apple+V instead of Ctrl+V or vice versa.

Never used Linux, so I can't say much about that.


----------



## Philly (Nov 15, 2008)

Who the Flip makes Linux.  I've never even seen it.


----------



## CNiall (Nov 15, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> Who the Flip makes Linux.  I've never even seen it.



see, this is why why have Wikipedia.


----------



## Philly (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh, well it seems crappy.


----------



## CNiall (Nov 15, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> Oh, well it seems crappy.


haha, what

you haven't tried it at all, you probably barely know what it is and you decide it's 'crappy'


----------



## Philly (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't know much about it, but from what I've seen, it doesn't look as good as mac or windows.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 16, 2008)

how the fuck did you reach that conclusion


----------



## Dewgong (Nov 16, 2008)

You should try it first


----------



## Philly (Nov 16, 2008)

You're right, I should, I might end up loving it.  You never know.  Unless your talking about vomit.  Then you can be pretty sure.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 16, 2008)

Intelligence _and_ wit! iphillip1 is the real deal, guys.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 16, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> You're right, I should, I might end up loving it.  You never know.  Unless your talking about vomit.  Then you can be pretty sure.


this is not a good post


----------



## Philly (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm sorry.  I was unaware that bad humor was restricted on this site.  I just meant that I was wrong and shouldn't judge a certain OS by it's cover, and tried to add some bad humor to liven this thread up, because it seems to be becoming VERY hostile.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 16, 2008)

hmm yes, in counterpoint:


> Unless your talking about vomit. Then you can be pretty sure.


----------



## Philly (Nov 16, 2008)

See, Hostility.  Vladmir Putin's LJ, wherever I seem to go in the coughing cupboard and Debating Hall, you always seem to want to COMPLETELY put down whatever I say.  I MUST know why this is.  

Also, how is that quote a counterpoint?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 16, 2008)

i was abused as a child and i use hostility as a defence mechanism. i find your reply very offensive ):


----------



## Philly (Nov 16, 2008)

*Snivel*  Now I feel bad for posting that.  I'm sorry for a bad post.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey people! How about we talk about _operating systems_!



surskitty said:


> Microsoft Office creates stupidly huge files even before you consider all of the other issues with it.
> 
> Anything that considers its bugs to be 'features' needs to go die.  (hi, Excel)


Well, Powerpoint and Publisher make ~300-700 KB files, but since when does that even put a scratch on a hard drive?
And what bugs are you talking about? I've _never_ experienced bugs in Microsoft Office, ever.


----------



## Philly (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry.  I agree with Lucas.  I've never experienced any bugs with Office Mac.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 16, 2008)

Excel uses the Julian calendar instead of Gregorian because they can't be assed to fix a bug with leap years, so they declared it a feature.

There're other things -- it declares anything vaguely resembling a date/time field 'date/time' without prompting, which means that if you have something even slightly looking like it could be a date, you get to have happy fun losing-your-data time just because Excel is retarded -- but I don't really want to get into that.


----------



## Philly (Nov 16, 2008)

Soo, What program do you use for making spreadsheets?


----------



## Retsu (Nov 16, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> Soo, What program do you use for making spreadsheets?


Can't speak for surskitty, but I use OpenOffice.org for spreadsheets, word processing, presentations, and all that other fun stuff.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 16, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> But I do admit the Microsoft Office is EXCELLENT!


by and large, most people seem to use office suites because they don't know how to use real tools that are a little more appropriate for the job



iphillip1 said:


> I don't know much about it, but from what I've seen, it doesn't look as good as mac or windows.


what

what

what

what

what



iphillip1 said:


> See, Hostility.  Vladmir Putin's LJ, wherever I seem to go in the coughing cupboard and Debating Hall, you always seem to want to COMPLETELY put down whatever I say.  I MUST know why this is.


if I may hazard a guess: because most of what you say is uninformed at best and astoundingly wrong at worst



iphillip1 said:


> Soo, What program do you use for making spreadsheets?


you are 13.  what on earth do you need spreadsheets for?  I'm almost 22 and I never crack open Calc.  I only ever crack open office apps at all when a coworker or client sends me something that didn't really need to be done in an office app in the first place.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 16, 2008)

surskitty said:


> Excel uses the Julian calendar instead of Gregorian


Is there a difference? And how do calendars affect spreadsheets?



surskitty said:


> There're other things -- it declares anything vaguely resembling a date/time field 'date/time' without prompting, which means that if you have something even slightly looking like it could be a date, you get to have happy fun losing-your-data time just because Excel is retarded -- but I don't really want to get into that.


How does having a wrong date/time make you lose your data?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 16, 2008)

tbh I would go for XP.

Vista uses too much memory just for the "cool" effects but can be tolerable on a high-end processor. I don't really hate the Mac, but I wouldn't use it myself; I don't use any of the apps plus there aren't many programs that are compatible on the Mac.

No opinion on Linux, but being raised on Windows it seems a bit fiddly.


----------



## Philly (Nov 16, 2008)

OK, so now I'm being criticized for my beliefs?  I'm being criticized for liking Office?  I'm Being criticized for seeing some of Linux on the web and not seeing utter greatness?  I'm being criticized for going to a school that makes me be computer savvy to graduate?  Why must you criticize me?


----------



## nastypass (Nov 16, 2008)

help help i'm being opressed


----------



## Retsu (Nov 16, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> OK, so now I'm being criticized for my beliefs?  I'm being criticized for liking Office?  I'm Being criticized for seeing some of Linux on the web and not seeing utter greatness?  I'm being criticized for going to a school that makes me be computer savvy to graduate?  Why must you criticize me?


You act like a complete moron in this thread and are suddenly surprised when people grow a little bitter towards you?


----------



## Dewgongian (Nov 16, 2008)

I use Vista and love it.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 16, 2008)

Lucas755 said:


> Is there a difference? And how do calendars affect spreadsheets?
> 
> 
> How does having a wrong date/time make you lose your data?


Um, yes, there's a difference.  o_O

Gee, I don't know, maybe if you were doing some sort of calculation involving long periods of time?  :|||


Date/time stuff and strings are stored differently.  You can't get whatever it was originally back and if it wasn't supposed to be a date/time field, then that would be _a bad thing_.

Some geneticists were using Microsoft Excel and it kept converting their data to date/time.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 16, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> OK, so now I'm being criticized for my beliefs?


no, your beliefs are being criticized.  maybe instead of whining when people call you uninformed and trying to compare it to religious persecution, you should spend the time becoming informed instead



iphillip1 said:


> I'm being criticized for liking Office?


where the fuck did anyone criticize you for liking Office



iphillip1 said:


> I'm Being criticized for seeing some of Linux on the web and not seeing utter greatness?


all I said was "what"

and again, no, you're being criticized for being uninformed



iphillip1 said:


> I'm being criticized for going to a school that makes me be computer savvy to graduate?


*what does this have to do with anything*



iphillip1 said:


> Why must you criticize me?


oh no, people on the Internet aren't going to accept my baseless banter at face value and are instead pointing out where it is completely worthless and why.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

Eevee said:


> what


GAH. I tried Ubuntu for a while and liked it, but I could never get TF2 to run well on it. All I got was 30 fps on wine, if I was lucky ;_;

So, I use Vista. Do I like it? Not really...but at least it plays my SHOOTAN GAEMS well. XP, on the other hand, is a fossil and needs to be buried.



> you are 13.  what on earth do you need spreadsheets for?  I'm almost 22 and I never crack open Calc.  I only ever crack open office apps at all when a coworker or client sends me something that didn't really need to be done in an office app in the first place.


I'm in school, and I've used Office plenty of times. In fact, I rely on certain features, such as the PDF add-on for Word '07 and the calendar in Outlook, for school work. I'm not even in college, and I still use this shit.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 17, 2008)

> I'm in school, and I've used Office plenty of times.


Yeah, but he was talking about spreadsheets.


----------



## Dewgong (Nov 17, 2008)

We always use office in school

The teachers question why I use notepad

I don't really know why


----------



## surskitty (Nov 17, 2008)

Probably because there's no reason to load up a bulky program and make lots of bulky files when they're freaking text-only.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 17, 2008)

Notepad is pretty awful as editors go, too.  D:

Real men use LaTeX anyway.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 23, 2008)

How did this happen? I have about 20GB of games, and 10GB of music. Yet, Vista's using over 100GB on my HDD! How...? Is Vista really that bloated?


----------



## surskitty (Nov 23, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised.

It's either Vista or various programs you've installed.  Or both.


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 24, 2008)

Odd. I probably have WAY more crap on my comp, and it takes up WAY less space than yours

...And now that I see that my hard drive can only hold 144 GB, I am wondering:

Should I get more space, and what would I buy to do so?


Anyways, how does one get Linux onto their computer? And is there a way to test it without uninstalling the current OS (I heard that Linux can boot up on a computer without replacing its OS)? I want to try it out WITHOUT my dad killing me x.x


----------



## Dewgong (Nov 24, 2008)

I have almost no space left. I never knew I had so much junk I never used.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 24, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Odd. I probably have WAY more crap on my comp, and it takes up WAY less space than yours
> 
> ...And now that I see that my hard drive can only hold 144 GB, I am wondering:
> 
> ...


Google 'ubuntu' and burn a live CD.  You can run Ubuntu from a CD; no idea about other distros.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 24, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Anyways, how does one get Linux onto their computer? And is there a way to test it without uninstalling the current OS (I heard that Linux can boot up on a computer without replacing its OS)? I want to try it out WITHOUT my dad killing me x.x


http://wubi-installer.org/


----------



## Mirry (Nov 26, 2008)

From what I understand Fedora, Slackware or Debian are superior to Ubuntu. :3 Maybe not as noob-friendly, though.


----------



## s k (Jan 28, 2009)

*What OS do you use?*

What operating system do the users of TCoD use? I use Ubuntu and Windows XP.


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

Mac OS X, because it's awesome.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

Windows XP

Only operating system I have access to.


----------



## Aenrhien (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

XP Home, backing everything up to go to XP Pro.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

Windows XP.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

i have vista on another pc, but right now i'm using mac os x.



> Mac OS X, because it's awesome.


i politely disagree.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

Windows XP, and Windows Vista on another computer. I think I might start beta testing Windows 7 soon.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

Vista but hating it :(


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

XP Pro.

Planning to switch to Vista/7.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

Dual-boot Vista/Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop, Ubuntu 8.10 on my extra desktop and the family desktop, XP Pro on the spare family desktop and my brother's desktop, OSX 10/XP Pro at school and Fedora 9 for screwing-around purposes on an old, crappy laptop stuffed somewhere in my room.

In other words, more or less everything major.


----------



## Flora (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

I have Vista on this computer, but my parents have XP.

Why they made us get the better computer I have no idea.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

Vista Home Premium

XP is now weird to me


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

I use Mac OS X, simply because that's the OS on the laptop my parents got me... I don't really like it or dislike it any more than Windows.


----------



## eevee_em (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

Fedora Lynux. _Sometimes_ I use Windows XP, but it's only real purpose is running Zoo Tycoon 2.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

Windows Vista, although the main computer in my house runs Ubuntu. If this operating system wasn't asdfgh locked or something I'd have Ubuntu on it.
Well that and my laptop is the only one that can use the printer.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

Windows Vista~


----------



## Hikari (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

Mac OS X Leopard 

I only use Windows Vista once in a while just to play Sims 2 and Spore. ^^;


----------



## ColorBlind (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: What OS do you use?*

I use Windows XP Professional.  It's the only one I can use.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 29, 2009)

Thread merge, thread merge~~

Ubuntu~  I can't really see how I managed to use Windows XP for so long, actually!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 29, 2009)

I thought this thread must already have been around somewhere...

Anyway, @Tailsy. Why won't the printer work on your Ubuntu computer? Do you have some sort of really... obscure printer or something, because Ubuntu has drivers for most of them if that's your problem.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jan 31, 2009)

I now use Windows 7 as my main operating system. It's a lot more stable than Vista. However, it expires in August... So, I'll need a replacement soon.

I tried out Ubantoo, and while it was kinda OK, the notifications in GNOME were annoying, and games didn't perform as well as in Windows 7. I'm looking to use another linux operating system, maybe Arch if it's easy enough to learn (inb4 SPINNAN CUBES)


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 31, 2009)

Kratos Aurion said:


> I thought this thread must already have been around somewhere...
> 
> Anyway, @Tailsy. Why won't the printer work on your Ubuntu computer? Do you have some sort of really... obscure printer or something, because Ubuntu has drivers for most of them if that's your problem.


Because it shits itself and chews up paper when I try to print things. :S


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 31, 2009)

*TI-89 Titanium Advanced Mathematics Software 3.10*







Does pretty much anything my huge bloated XP machine can do, but is so much smaller.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jan 31, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> TI-89


But can it play Crysis?


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 31, 2009)

It plays better games. Like Tetris.

No, I'm not kidding. I love Tetris.

Edit: My desktop probably can't play Crysis either. Doesn't matter, since I'll only get a game-worthy machine once Duke Nukem Forever comes out.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jan 31, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> It plays better games. Like Tetris.
> 
> No, I'm not kidding. I love Tetris.


Hmm...my TI didn't come with a cord, so I can't download any programs for it without buying one. It's still good for math stuff, although it can't graph inequalities. Also,






(inb4 poorfag)



Number 100 said:


> once Duke Nukem Forever comes out.


wat


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 31, 2009)

Once DNF comes out, there will be calculators capable of playing Crysis.

Of course, the only reason the 89 model is considered a calculator is because it looks like one. The 92 model, which is equivalent functionally, is _not_ since it has a QWERTY keyboard (thereby banning from the SAT and Advanced Placement tests, which don't allow handheld computers). It can probably even *run Linux* (and there was a prototype that actually was based off Linux. With a _stylus_!)

And to make a graph that looks like an inequality, you can set each equation in the "y=" screen to be shaded below or above. Kinda looks like an inequality, then.


----------



## see ya (Feb 13, 2009)

XP at the moment. A friend is gonna teach me how to use Linux and such in the near future, and I'll probably end up liking that better.


----------



## Wymsy (Feb 14, 2009)

I use Windows XP.


----------



## Minish (Feb 14, 2009)

Windows.

2000. xD


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 14, 2009)

Windows 98 on grandma pc, 2000 on other pc, xp at university.

I plan to buy a laptop that uses Ubuntu though.


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 14, 2009)

XP and Ubuntu

Well Ubuntu won't load but I'm using that once it works/I figure out what's wrong


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 14, 2009)

Dualbooting Ubuntu 8.10 with Windows Vista (for the Sims 2 and some other games).


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 14, 2009)

Microsoft XP 2002 edition on my own laptop, I forget what kind of system is on my families computer.


----------



## Minish (Feb 14, 2009)

I want XP like hell. D= Even though I'm told 2000 is better performance-wise or something.

Is this true? *knows very little about computers in reality*


----------



## surskitty (Feb 15, 2009)

Why don't you use Ubuntu?  :| it's not that hard and it's better than windows

also it's free


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 15, 2009)

I want to use Ubuntu really bad

I still can't figure out any other solution but to burn it on another disk ~_~


----------



## surskitty (Feb 15, 2009)

Then try that.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 15, 2009)

XP out of necessity.

If I had the power, I'd go for dualbooting 7 and Ubuntu/Linux.


----------



## bulbasaur (Feb 17, 2009)

I love Windows!!! I know all the technical stuff about it, and love the features mac doesn't have. I think Mac is way too simple:sad: I can't get where to go if you want to do something. Example: If I want to make a new text file, on Windows, you can just right-click, go to sub-menu "new" and click text file. But on mac, you'd have to go all the way to textedit of TextWrangler and then Save As to do that.
But I don't like Windows Vista for some reason. Maybe not enough programs run on it properly? Maybye the 32-bit help file is gone? I don't know why I hate it that much.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Feb 17, 2009)

Windows vista.

It came with my laptop and it does what I need it to.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 17, 2009)

Time Psyduck said:


> it does what I need it to.


This is the worst excuse for using shitty software.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Feb 17, 2009)

bulbasaur said:


> Example: If I want to make a new text file, on Windows, you can just right-click, go to sub-menu "new" and click text file. But on mac, you'd have to go all the way to textedit of TextWrangler and then Save As to do that.


Why would you want a blank text file that you couldn't edit without opening a program?


----------



## Negrek (Feb 17, 2009)

> This is the worst excuse for using shitty software.


Why?


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 17, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> This is the worst excuse for using shitty software.


What else should software do?


----------



## surskitty (Feb 17, 2009)

Software should do what you need and want it to efficiently.


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 17, 2009)

I can't speak for other users of Vista, but I've never had a problem with it. Of course, I have to disable the shitty new theme and the UAC thingy first


----------



## Negrek (Feb 18, 2009)

> Software should do what you need and want it to efficiently.


What is "efficiently?"


----------



## surskitty (Feb 18, 2009)

With as little time, effort, and resources required as possible.  :/  There's room for improvement in everything, but Windows seems to have a lot more room than other things.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 19, 2009)

"With as little time, effort, and resources required as possible," isn't "efficiently," it's "as efficient as possible" or possibly "most efficient." Just saying that something should be efficient doesn't say much, because efficiency is something that is measured by comparison. Plowing with oxen is very efficient when compared to attempting to work a field by hand, but compared to mechanized farming, I daresay it's worlds less efficient. However, that doesn't mean that if you use animals to plow a field doesn't mean you aren't doing the work efficiently unless some sort of context is provided.

Anyway, efficiency is about more than just filesize and elements of programming. Just because the system is faster doesn't mean that it's necessary the most efficient to use. If someone isn't familiar with a certain OS, they may take much longer to accomplish a simple task and become much more frustrated than they would working with something they were accustomed to, even if that OS is the most efficient on the market. Also, at what point does relative efficiency stop mattering altogether? I'm sure that, for example, my internet _could_ run faster, but I don't know that I would actually notice much, if any, difference if it did. A computer is just a tool--to what extent does a lack of efficiency actually prevent a layperson from using it? And to what extent is that lack of efficiency a result of programming for things that computer-savvy types find worthless, but which people with less knowledge find convenient?

Windows is not the most efficient operating system, thus making it inferior from a purely objective standpoint _if it is assumed_ that this lack of efficiency is relevant to the user's needs; however, that does not necessarily make it the _best_ operating system for any given person to use. Just because it's not the best specs-wise doesn't mean that it doesn't make sense for people to use it.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 19, 2009)

> If someone isn't familiar with a certain OS, they may take much longer to accomplish a simple task and become much more frustrated than they would working with something they were accustomed to, even if that OS is the most efficient on the market.


Then it's not efficient for them to use it.  I have nothing against people using Windows in general; I do have problems with people trying for quite a while to get something done the hard way when there's an easy and obvious solution to fix it.  There's a point where it's easier and faster to switch to something objectively better than it would be to keep using whatever you're used to.

If someone really likes to use Internet Explorer, for example, then that's fine; the problem arises when they expect other people to take time and effort to cater to them.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh, certainly. I'm just rather tired of the fact that some people act as though saying "I like it and it works for me" is some sort of crime against logic instead of the way that all organisms operate. If someone's taking the long way out and switching methods has a sufficiently low cost, then sure, they're only making life worse for themselves.


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, but you really can't compare using Windows to using Internet Explorer. Browsers are quick, easy, and inexpensive to replace. Although I'm certainly not part of the "let's force everyone else to use my favorite browser" club (it doesn't affect only IE users, believe it or not - some web devs out there seem to think that IE and Firefox are the only two browsers in the world and assume that if someone's not using Firefox, then they're using IE and thus *BAD BAD THINGS* - as someone who primarily uses Opera this affects me and I have found I have to change my user agent string to fake being Firefox or IE in order to get around this), I will admit that IE... _sucks_. Hence why I avoid using it as much as possible. Additionally, pretty much all browsers have the same sort of interface anyway.

OS's, on the other hand, take much more time and effort to replace, and there are very glaring differences that take some time getting used to. Switching from Windows to Linux is a much larger transition than switching from IE to Firefox. Yes, Windows does have its problems, but they don't cause grief for the rest of the internet the way IE's lack of support for standards does. So it's rather fair for Windows users to use Windows because "it works" (you can't say IE "works" either, unfortunately). And then there's the fact that Linux and UNIX target more, erm... _sophisticated_ computer users while Windows just kind of... dumbs it down a bit (to put it nicely).

Edit:


EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> Why would you want a blank text file that you couldn't edit without opening a program?


I find it quick and intuitive, actually, but then again I'm just used to Windows. You're still opening the program, so it's not like you're skipping anything.


----------

